# Left overs



## actech (Jan 25, 2017)

Been reading some older posts and spending alot of time on bearcarvers sig. Figured I'd throw this out there in case no one thought about it yet. Your vacuum sealed leftovers can be heated this way, set at your prefered serving temp and go do something. Foods ready when you get back. Stays nice and moist and no nuking needed. Of course wont work for last minute "i'm HUNGRY" .  Reading post on apple pie stuffed pork loin made me think to post this. You know old school boil n bag


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2017)

I agree, it seems one of the most popular uses of a SV is reheating leftovers.

Al


----------

